
Explosive UFO Report in NYT Mentions 'Off-World Vehicles Not Made on This Earth' - evo_9
https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/ufo-off-world-vehicles-065525258.html
======
sawaruna
NYT story posted here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23931960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23931960)

